# New Wax



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, Im after trying a new wax on my clio sport, It is in titanium silver. 

Ive been doing a lot of searching and there is just to many products out there once I think ive decided I find another one, I have been used megs tech wax 2.0, I would quite like to try a harder wax as that one was a liquid wax.

Anyone got any recommendations? 

I had been looking at Dodo Juice Diamond White also Auto Finesse Illusion, Dodo juice Hard candy and Dodo juice rainforest rub, 

Thanks
Emma


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Bilt Hammer Finis wax is bloody brilliant


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Vics Concours


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Vics Concours


Is that ok for a silver car tho?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

all waxes suit any colour


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

horned yo said:


> Bilt Hammer Finis wax is bloody brilliant


So true....:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Hard Candy would be nice but I do love Diamond White on silver!!
If you feel like spending the extra loot, check out Bouners vanilla ice or sherbet fizz too!
:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Vics Concours


on silvers, light and high metallics Vics collectors (yellow) works much better with the same ease of use, durability and water behaviour

Have a look on the CS forum as this has been discussed recently. B22 works well.

Look for a wax that leaves a glassy finish and not so much a deep gloss as it will help to bring out the titanium colour and flake more.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

+1 for the Finis wax. A superb product.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo SNH is my all time fave


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

Denzle said:


> +1 for the Finis wax. A superb product.


Where is the best place to get it from?

Thanks


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

EmmaZr said:


> Is that ok for a silver car tho?


Of course it is?? It's fine for any colour.. Don't believe the hype :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R222 or bouncers waxes for me


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Bouncers 22 on my silver clio!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

EmmaZr said:


> Where is the best place to get it from?
> 
> Thanks


Elitecarcare


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Genesis hand made luxury wax

Looks epic on light colours; silver, white etc and is completely a breeze to use.

http://blackmagicdetail.co.uk/store/


----------



## ryans day (May 10, 2013)

bouncers 22 looks epic


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

EmmaZr said:


> Is that ok for a silver car tho?


i use vics conc on my polo ( solid paint) and the finish is awesome, Used it on my metalic blue crv wasnt overly impressed. I used CG blacklight topped with vics chaos on the crv and the finish is immense. flake pops, wet look and awesome reflection. The main thing to take into account before any wax is how you prep the car, the better the job done the better the finish.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

I use PB carnauba one, silver car here too and it works a treat :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> on silvers, light and high metallics Vics collectors (yellow) works much better with the same ease of use, durability and water behaviour
> 
> Have a look on the CS forum as this has been discussed recently. B22 works well.
> 
> Look for a wax that leaves a glassy finish and not so much a deep gloss as it will help to bring out the titanium colour and flake more.


Works better in what way ? Used Vics for years, can't say i've noticed any difference ?? It's all in the prep


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

horned yo said:


> all waxes suit any colour


sorry but disagree the wrong wax on a colour can spoil the finish


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> on silvers, light and high metallics Vics collectors (yellow) works much better with the same ease of use, durability and water behaviour
> 
> Have a look on the CS forum as this has been discussed recently. B22 works well.
> 
> Look for a wax that leaves a glassy finish and not so much a deep gloss as it will help to bring out the titanium colour and flake more.


totally agree the collectors is a far better choice on silver and light colours :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Of course it is?? It's fine for any colour.. Don't believe the hype :thumb:


what hype?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Works better in what way ? Used Vics for years, can't say i've noticed any difference ?? It's all in the prep


The finish, the flake pop is more pronounced and reflective. Concours worked much better on deeper darker and solid colours.

I ran concours and collectors side by side on several paint finishes and there was a clear difference in finish.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> what hype?


Concours seemed to be over hyped imo. After all the praise it got on here I tried both, and although very nice waxes, especially for the cost, I wasn't "wowed" by them. Still very good waxes that I will keep in my collection though


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> what hype?


Hype, fantasy, make believe whatever you wanna call it cheek, the op's obviously heard some sort of rubbish.
You can't honestly sit there and tell me vics ain't suitable for silver mate, pull the other one it's got bells on it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> The finish, the flake pop is more pronounced and reflective. Concours worked much better on deeper darker and solid colours.
> 
> I ran concours and collectors side by side on several paint finishes and there was a clear difference in finish.


It's no secret how i feel about these things dave, my posts in the past will tell you that.
Without getting into a big debate yet again, i achieve my gloss, clarity etc by machine, wax is just a protective barrier afaic. It's all in the prep


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Pinnacle Signature is nice on silver, I know you said a hard wax though Emma but Blackfire Wet Diamond is great on silver and then they do a hard wax for light cars to go on top of that which is supposed to be really good too :thumb:

Or theres this : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305829&page=19 which has a fantastic glassy finish.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Without getting into a big debate yet again, i achieve my gloss, clarity etc by machine, wax is just a protective barrier afaic. It's all in the prep


I agree with you to a point..... I can prove that some waxes give a measurable increase in gloss levels...



But the overall figures are still lower than a polished panel... I'll give you that...

So basically, unpolished panel with a wax that does add something, will be in the 80 GU range...

polished panels START in the 110 GU range from what I can show..

I never really bothered wasting my time with the prepped panel thread as no-one seemed the bother with the first test... :lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I agree with you to a point..... I can prove that some waxes give a measurable increase in gloss levels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen those threads, but in the depths of my mind I remember Polished Bliss testing one of those gloss meters and finding the readings too inconsistent to be of any use.

At the end of the day though it all comes down to what looks good to that specific persons eyes and no amount of technical hardware can compete.

I know some people like to quote all these figures so they can act all matter of fact but it's kind of like food.
Doctors and science say Apricots are good for you and you should eat them as part of your 5 a day.
But no amount of data and statistics are going to convince me that they taste like anything other than raw sewage (not that I've eaten it lol).

Yet my wife likes them but doesn't feel the need to keep going on about like some on here


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alex L said:


> I've never seen those threads, but in the depths of my mind I remember Polished Bliss testing one of those gloss meters and finding the readings too inconsistent to be of any use.
> 
> At the end of the day though it all comes down to what looks good to that specific persons eyes and no amount of technical hardware can compete.
> 
> ...


I guess if PB say something....

btw.... the 5 a day was a marketing campaign, nothing to do with any health benefits... 

Intangible things will always come out on top with humans, it's how we work (mostly)... just nice to have some data to go along with it...

:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> I guess if PB say something....


It's a fair assumption to say they do have a remote idea what they're talking about, but then I forget every person that details for a living has a gloss meter.

But they don't though do they?

From memory I recall seeing 2 people use them and they hardly ever pop up in threads or in details.

Whilst I'm not saying they can't be useful, they're not exactly an industry standard like a PTG or decent light source.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> You can't honestly sit there and tell me vics ain't suitable for silver mate, pull the other one it's got bells on it


I never said it wasn't suitable, or took away from the finish. You're reading too much into it. It's my opinion, I'm not stating it as fact, at the end of the day it's all in the eye of the user.

I simply beleive that for silvers / light colours / high metallics collectors will bring it out more due to the solvents in it. whereas concours will add additional depth and gloss.

Regardless of whether you get your finish from correction or fillers, can you honestly say that some waxes don't bring out flake pop more, whereas others give great depth and gloss more? Because I can't.

Back to the OP, if you want a vics wax, go for either they are both very nice to own and use. But ask yourself what do you want more from your finish? gloss or flake pop?


----------



## EmmaZr (Jul 26, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> I never said it wasn't suitable, or took away from the finish. You're reading too much into it. It's my opinion, I'm not stating it as fact, at the end of the day it's all in the eye of the user.
> 
> I simply beleive that for silvers / light colours / high metallics collectors will bring it out more due to the solvents in it. whereas concours will add additional depth and gloss.
> 
> ...


To be honest id quite like to try both obviously when i fancy flake pop then use whatever wax to achieve that and then if i fancying a glossy finish then use whatever wax gives me a glossy finish!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

To throw another Vics product into the mix hybrid would probably yield some lovely results on lighter colours!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Would like to hear your thoughts on their hybrid


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> I never said it wasn't suitable, or took away from the finish. You're reading too much into it. It's my opinion, I'm not stating it as fact, at the end of the day it's all in the eye of the user.
> 
> I simply beleive that for silvers / light colours / high metallics collectors will bring it out more due to the solvents in it. whereas concours will add additional depth and gloss.
> 
> ...


I'm not reading into anything i just simply suggested a wax ?? I'm just saying vics is sweet for any colour.
But each to their own


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I'm not reading into anything i just simply suggested a wax ?? I'm just saying vics is sweet for any colour.
> But each to their own


reading back I can't see where I said vics concours isn't a good wax on any colour, just that collectors extenuates flake pop on lighter colours a little better. Each to their own, I haven't really disagreed with you, but you didn't answer my question

I'd recommend it to anyone that likes concours, they'd be just as happy with collectors, but it never gets mentioned or praised like the other


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> reading back I can't see where I said vics concours isn't a good wax on any colour, just that collectors extenuates flake pop on lighter colours a little better. Each to their own, I haven't really disagreed with you, but you didn't answer my question
> 
> I'd recommend it to anyone that likes concours, they'd be just as happy with collectors, but it never gets mentioned or praised like the other


See you say that, but for me bringing out flake would be in the prep.
Ultra clean paint makes flake 'pop' in my experience.
I said 'each to their own' because you prefer yellow, as you said, which is fine


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't prefer one over the other, that is what I was trying to get at, as they both have their plus sides.

Correction will bring out the true finish, whether it be flake pop or glass like depth. agreed 100% with you. But some waxes can have a muting affect on flake.

but do you agree, or disagree, that some waxes work better with different finishes?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> I don't prefer one over the other, that is what I was trying to get at, as they both have their plus sides.
> 
> Correction will bring out the true finish, whether it be flake pop or glass like depth. agreed 100% with you. But some waxes can have a muting affect on flake.
> 
> but do you agree, or disagree, that some waxes work better with different finishes?


Can't say i do tbh. These threads that come around of 'what's the best wax for blue cars' etc, in my experience any wax is fine for any colour, made no difference whatsoever of the wax's i've used.
Last sunday i waxed my daily, which is silver, with Naviwax Dark which is probably blasphemy to some. Tbh i just roll with whatever one of my wax's or sealants i feel like on the day mate.
Regardless of car colour


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hype, fantasy, make believe whatever you wanna call it cheek, the op's obviously heard some sort of rubbish.
> You can't honestly sit there and tell me vics ain't suitable for silver mate, pull the other one it's got bells on it


never said it wasn't suitable, just there are other waxes that look better on silver, infact a coating would be better than a wax. if them bell are silver i would suggest something more suitable then vic concours as the lsp


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> See you say that, but for me bringing out flake would be in the prep.
> Ultra clean paint makes flake 'pop' in my experience.
> I said 'each to their own' because you prefer yellow, as you said, which is fine


yes you can and do get great flake pop from polishing but use the wrong wax and it will mute it others will ad to the flake pop, again you need to choose the lsp that compliments the finish. All waxes are not the same and work different on the finish


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> It's no secret how i feel about these things dave, my posts in the past will tell you that.
> Without getting into a big debate yet again, i achieve my gloss, clarity etc by machine, wax is just a protective barrier afaic. It's all in the prep


if the wax is just a protective barrier then why do you use vics?. there are cheaper waxes and waxes that last a lot longer and easier to use.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> never said it wasn't suitable, just there are other waxes that look better on silver, infact a coating would be better than a wax. if them bell are silver i would suggest something more suitable then vic concours as the lsp


Lol no i you never mate, i was just surprised the op was in doubt:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> if the wax is just a protective barrier then why do you use vics?. there are cheaper waxes and waxes that last a lot longer and easier to use.


For the beading tbh cheek, that's the main reason i like different waxs. Plus it's pretty durable but beadings my main reason. I'm always messing about with different waxs etc so durability ain't my main priority tbh geezer


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to love P21S/R222 Concours on silver. I found the silvery liquid shimmer the P21S/R222 gave was a great match for the lighter colours. It's a very easy to use wax, the easiest to use in existence I'd say. Durability isn't a strong point, but you'll get a month or two out of it though.  

That was before I discovered nano sealants like ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant and CarPro Reload. No regular wax or sealant can match the glossy glassy looks the nano sealants give! These are the same as a QD to use, but last months!


----------

